# Slide for 1911 A1



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I have a Remington Rand 1911 A1 that I am looking to buy a new slide for. That way I don't worry about beating the original up. I shoot this gun a lot and would like to carry it for a defensive weapon when I go big game hunting this year. I figured if the 1911 is anything like the AR-15, I should be able to buy a slide for it, and possibly a new barrel. Can anybody give me some insight on this?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Depending on what you want, pick up a copy of Shotgun news and you will find what you are looking for. I have delt with SARCO abd CDN on various parts, been very happy with my purchases. They may also have a web address that you can look at. Midway and Numerich (so) formerly gun parts corp would be great parts sources. I hope this gets you in the right direction. P.S. check your state laws when considering the 45acp for a hunting companion, it may not be leagle.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

For the most part any slide/barrel combo should slide right on... But one thing to keep in mind is the "timing" every 1911 locks when the slide is in battery. the locking groves of the barrel and slide interlock with each other the key to proper locking comes with the link! there are different links out there on the market. the center to center of the holes on the link are spaced different given the "timing" of a barrel per slide. if its too short or too long you will get peening of the locking lugs on both the slide and barrel.

Best way to test is some machinists ink or a water based marker that is highly visible. mark the barrel while the action is partly open and then rack the slide and let is close into battery. open it back up. your looking for scrapes on either side of the lugs on the non-recessed area. if there are scrapes on it toward the chamber you'll need a longer link.... if its torwards the muzzle... a shorter link if no scrapes... your good to go! happy shooting!


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

Also, when you check out the handgun laws, make sure you check out the minimum barrel length. I also have had good success with SARCO.


----------

